# Azureus Shoulder Dislocation



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

Came back from a two day trip and checked in on my frogs. My female Azureus named Watcher has a dislocated shoulder. Her injury is consistent with other reports of dislocation: bump under chin (presumably the head of the humerus bone out of its socket), limited range, holding the arm against the body and unable to extend arm away from body and/or forward. Reading previous posts about shoulder dislocation, most folks just leave it alone. One person recommended gently moving the shoulder back into the correct position.

Since I'm not sure exactly how long her shoulder has been like this, I'll monitor for a few days. It doesn't seem to be impacting her mobility or appetite, I just hope she's not in pain. I'm thinking it could be a result of her being a little overweight, those tiny joints might not be able to support her size. Anyway, any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh man. Thats certainly obvious and painful to see.

Its been determined frogs can feel pain. Frogs can also be clinically anesthetized and it would be an avenue worth pursuing, compared to many other riskier and invasive procedure.

Increasing her pain to an egregious level could cause her to secrete lose electrolytes and be in even more danger than if she is losing fluid balance now from this condition, so ethically and effectively it would only be appropriate to have her be put under.

If she doesnt make it, you tried. If she does you will feel like a million bucks every time you look at her.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Disclaimer - I have never had personal knowledge of a dart frog being anesthetized. It could be that their metabolism is prohibitive. But constitutionally they seem to be strong anurans - stronger than similarly sized hylids I would venture to say as an observing opinion.

I have witnessed a Whites Tree Frog survive and live after having a hind leg amputated because of an arterial clot, by an exotics vet in the mid 90's, that was anesthetized by whatever clinical means was used then, but I cannot remember.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

When I woke up this morning the first thing I thought of was Watcher. If you wanted to give her some support, a shallow and stable sunk container of electrolyte solution is what I would do, placed where you see her hanging out alot. There is probably a recipe for amphibian ringers, but I have always used unflv pedialyte for amphibians and spiders and have not been shy about the ratio of dilute especially when it is provisional, (not an 'enforced' or contained soak) However I dont want to debate things debates on forums go nowhere and derail from focus. 

Sometime its better to not move an animal from its familiar situ. Hospital environs definitely have an important place - especially with the infectious, but sometimes novel containment can exacerbate restless activity and stress . So a compromise can be good. Sometimes hospital tanks work out great and injured animals are calm in them and there is less danger of more self injure especially with a good hide. Its a case by case.

If you do provide ped or ringer, it should be refreshed frequently. Sometimes a smooth pebble can finesse its user friendliness. I wipe dry with a paper towel to keep it from getting filmy and replace when changing solution. Scalding is a better option but a dry wipe is a time saver and a close second. Electrolytes attract/foster all life so FF and microrganisms are a factor easily dealt with by frequent, unobrusive changes.

If she finds it, and needs it she will sit in it.


----------



## BostonFrogs (Jan 16, 2018)

UPDATE, it appears her shoulder dislocation has thankfully moved back into proper position on its own.

I'm still planning to keep tabs on her. If shoulder dislocations in frogs are anything like in humans I'm concerned it will be a recurring issue. She's also going on a diet starting tomorrow.

Thanks for the support and advice Kmc.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh my Gosh thats really wonderful. Hey B.F, it may be worth a "health and safety inspection look" to check out spaces where she might have got caught, or taken a fall. In a very lush environment, it can be difficult per "freak accident" but there is no harm in giving it a go over for frequent/repeated contact/travel potentials. Between immovable feature when setting up i like to able to pass a couple fingers through w small taxa. Again its not always possible with freak action/accident but it doesnt hurt to further safety out a space with added segway under high spots, or opening up a tight area a little for passage. Intuition is a good helper in these 'factors Obscura'.

Wow Im really happy about her. Thanks for sharing. Man thats really something. What a special lady.


----------

